# Central, Belt Driven Pump For Hydraulic System



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

So my pump started to sound a bit funny the other day when I was using the dump bed.

I might just go ahead and replace the pump, but I wondered if anyone knew of a belt driven pump that was a "quieter" pump.

The one I have now is pretty noisy, If I have to replace it I'd like it to be less annoying than the one I have now.

So ultimately I didn't know if anyone had a specific brand they used that wasn't too bad. Thanks.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

If you heard a "funny" noise I would suspect that the bearing is going out of the clutch vs anything going on in the pump.
As for noise most of it comes from where lines come into contact with the body somewhere and the noise is transferred though the body. I would look for anywhere lines are contacting, cut them loose, place DynaMat over the line and then tie them back up into place. I've seen & heard this cut the noise by 50%. I do and have done it in my shop.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

LON;1117187 said:


> If you heard a "funny" noise I would suspect that the bearing is going out of the clutch vs anything going on in the pump.
> As for noise most of it comes from where lines come into contact with the body somewhere and the noise is transferred though the body. I would look for anywhere lines are contacting, cut them loose, place DynaMat over the line and then tie them back up into place. I've seen & heard this cut the noise by 50%. I do and have done it in my shop.


I'm not sure exactly where it's coming from. The noise is hard to describe. The pump has a whine to it normally, and when I turned it on the other day it almost had a "pulsation" to it rather than a constant whine.

When I hooked the plow up yesterday, it all the sudden started making an even louder noise, almost like it was vibrating a piece of sheet metal (probably supporting your theory). The noise was similar to the feel of taking a piece of plastic between you lips and making it vibrate.

The problem with this setup in my truck is that there is hoses coming into the cab for the salt spreader controls, so there is probably no way to deaden the noise too much as I'm guessing some of the noise is being transferred through the hoses.

LON, have you ever had a pump go out, and if so, how many years of use did you get before it went out?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

White Gardens;1117353 said:


> I'm not sure exactly where it's coming from. The noise is hard to describe. The pump has a whine to it normally, and when I turned it on the other day it almost had a "pulsation" to it rather than a constant whine.
> 
> When I hooked the plow up yesterday, it all the sudden started making an even louder noise, almost like it was vibrating a piece of sheet metal (probably supporting your theory). The noise was similar to the feel of taking a piece of plastic between you lips and making it vibrate.
> *When the bearing starts to go in the clutch it allows the clutch to rub (chatter?) on the coil. *
> ...


Look at the bold answers


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks. I'll start checking into it.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

*Two Shops, Two Opinions.*

Called a local hydro shop, and they said that there is a possibility that I threw a bearing in either the pump or the clutch.

Also called the original builder of the truck, and the shop tech stated that he felt there is air in the system somewhere. To me that makes since seeing how the noise got worse after I hooked up the plow. But, the tech did say that he wouldn't rule out the the pump or clutch is bad.

Regardless, both shops said that they will look at the pump for free and it should be easy to get off and take it somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

I wouldn't take it off. It is better to see the whole system to further diagnose if it is beyond the clutch.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

White Gardens;1117465 said:


> Also called the original builder of the truck, and the shop tech stated that he felt there is air in the system somewhere. To me that makes since seeing how the noise got worse after I hooked up the plow. But, the tech did say that he wouldn't rule out the the pump or clutch is bad.


Is your oil level in the site gage? If so air bubbles would show in the glass. If it is air then you more than likely have air intrusion in the suction line. I've seen spots rubbed in the line that would suck air but not leak oil. Another place is where the hose slips onto the stems at the tank or pump. If there are hose clamps at these points try a second hose clamp clocked 180* off of the other. The suction line is at least 1" (prefer 1-1/4") single wire braid I hope. Have seen heater hose used - YIKES!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

The shop guy where the truck was built also asked if I had seen any leaks where it might be sucking air into the system.

Makes sense what you said, there could be a leak not dripping but sucking air. I had issues with that on the fuel lines of an old diesel truck I had. Wouldn't drip but would suck air.

I didn't notice any air in the sight gauge. I might try again tomorrow and see if I'm still getting the same noises I did yesterday. If that's the case, and no air bubble in the site gauge, then I might go ahead and pull the pump for piece of mind.

Not to mention that it would probably be a good idea for the sake of having a back-up pump and clutch.

The access on the motor doesn't appear too bad. Just the serpentine belt, the two lines, and the mounting bolts.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

*Oooops.*

My Bad.

Turns out I accidentally had the lever for the salt spreader in the on position without the spreader hooked up.

That was the noise I was hearing. After turning it off and listening again, it seems normal again.

Thanks for your help and insight regardless LON. If I have any problems in the future then I'll know how to diagnose it.


----------

